
Show HN: I made food – A recipe revision manager for creative cooks - overcast
http://imadefood.com/
======
xeonoex
I like it. Something you could add that would be great for bakers would be the
ability to convert common ingredients between volume and weight. King Arthur
Flour's website has the option for their recipes, and it's very useful since
you don't have to dig for a recipe with the weights, which are better for
baking anyways.

Humidity/environment affects the amount of water used in baking quite a bit,
so revision history would be useful for bakers already.

~~~
overcast
Hey! Thanks for the feedback, and I'll definitely add it to my list for
review. You're the first to specifically request something regarding baking,
and it's something I've not thought about. Have to think of an elegant way of
doing conversions in the GUI, without making too much clutter, but I agree,
helpful feature.

------
RadioactiveMan
It'd be nice to have the recipe title in the URL. For example, if [1] was
something like [2] (or something) it'd be helpful when looking at the URL for
a recipe.

[1]
[http://imadefood.com/recipe/NkgHYiLPl](http://imadefood.com/recipe/NkgHYiLPl)
[2] [http://imadefood.com/recipe/NkgHYiLPl/herbs-and-
gin](http://imadefood.com/recipe/NkgHYiLPl/herbs-and-gin)

~~~
overcast
Agreed, it's in the roadmap! Initially I wanted to make the URL's as short as
possible , for sharing purposes, but I can see this would be much more
beneficial. Thanks for your feedback :)

~~~
JadeNB
Wouldn't it be possible to have [http://imadefood.com/recipe/NkgHYiLPl/herbs-
and-gin](http://imadefood.com/recipe/NkgHYiLPl/herbs-and-gin) redirect to
[http://imadefood.com/recipe/NkgHYiLPl](http://imadefood.com/recipe/NkgHYiLPl),
or _vice versa_ , thus allowing short links when they are desired and
informative links when they are desired?

~~~
overcast
Much simpler than that, simply regex the route to ignore past the recipe ID.
Everything after is just descriptive text. This allows both as you suggested.
I'm adding this tonight along with some other updates.

------
kbart
Looks interesting and promising. Some suggestions:

\- a button to convert to SI units, please

\- add picture, as it's hard to choose recipe without one if you don't have a
specific recipe in mind (a.k.a "what to do for dinner tonight?")

\- a very minor notice, but add blank space on the bottom of recipes, so you
can scroll the last paragraph higher for better readability.

~~~
overcast
Good morning, and thanks for the response.

\- This is a top priority, hopefully I'll have something (albeit crude) sorted
for the weekend.

\- I'm on the fence with pictures of food at the moment. I really want this
focused on being a recipe manager for creators, without the clutter of being
an Instagram of food. Not just another recipe "dump" to get lost in the mix.
People focus on uploading filtered pics of everything, and it loses the spirit
of creation. I will be adding more utilities to search for ingredients, and
social aspects. But the pictures may be off in the far distance. I'll see how
feedback comes in regarding it.

\- Yes agreed, lots of little quality of life stuff to be done. I'm working on
it :)

------
teh_klev
Nice. Will there be ways to visualise diffs? Also having the ability to fork a
recipe (own or some one else's) would be cool.

My only complaint and not wanting to sound like a grumpy old fart, but you
want me to login with none of the things I would ever want to login with.

~~~
overcast
I've considered the visualization of diffs, but I really, really don't want
this too complex to the average cook. As far as "forking" is concerned, you
CAN copy their recipe right now. There will be an indicator that says the
"original recipe", with a link to the OG recipe.(I just haven't published the
template yet.) The copy works, and it will be a completely new recipe
associated with your profile. A simplistic visual tree of it's origins to
where it ended up is a good thought though.

I understand your concern regarding the social networks, but user security is
paramount to me. Especially when this is a one man crew. Dealing with local
accounts is just another avenue of anguish, I don't want to deal with right
now. The big guys have already invested millions in making their services
bullet proof. Possibly in the future with tokens based on email alone, I'm
just anti passwords. Is there another auth method you'd consider? I can
certainly add just about anything that supports oAuth.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
nickthemagicman
Do you have this up on Github? It's really cool project with a ton of
potential. I'd be curious about your tech stack.

I really like the look of the UI.

I think maybe having sort of like a simple user profile like Github has, with
a pic and some basic info would be good to. Along with the ability to make
some recipes public and view other users.

~~~
overcast
Hi Nick,

No GitHub available, and thank you for the praise. As far as tech is
concerned, NodeJS + VueJS + RethinkDB. I have a lot planned, but alas this is
a one man operation, so I'll be releasing new features as quickly as possible.
Certainly there is a lot to be desired regarding a more social aspect of it,
but I wanted to nail down at least the core idea first. My initial intent of
this was more of a private recipe manager, but I can see the appeal, as I've
enabled simple "publishing" so far, which puts the most recent recipe revision
on the front page. More to come for sure!

~~~
nickthemagicman
I would love it if you would open source. I would contribute! If not keep up
the good work sir!

~~~
overcast
Hey thanks again Nick! Really just starting to get the ball rolling with this
project. The feedback has been overall positive, so the biggest tasks right
now are getting users happy with some needed features, and spreading the word.
I'll update this post if I have plans to open it up.

------
overcast
I had submitted this a week ago without the "Show HN" tag, out of ignorance of
this section being available. So apologies for the double post.

I like tinkering in the kitchen, and I've had this tumbling around in my head
for a while. So I decided to bang it out a couple weekends ago. It's simply a
recipe manager for people enjoy creating new recipes, and want some type of
revision history during the process.

Feedback definitely welcome.

------
randycupertino
That's cool! I would use this. I love to cook but rarely follow recipes and
love to tinker.

~~~
overcast
That's the idea, and I hope you find it useful!

------
thecolorblue
What is the best way to contact you? I am working on another food related
website and could see some possible integrations.

~~~
overcast
hello@imadefood.com I look forward to speaking with you!

